# Fuel Filler door won't latch



## Bigiron383 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fuel filler door opens and closes, but won't stay latched.:confused


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Try to adjust the spring clip so its make better contact with the remote latch pin
.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

is the release pin stuck in?


----------

